# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Concerts?

## Heisenburg

Anyone know who is playing the week of Feb 14?

----------


## Craig123

To my knowledge there are no booked/confirmed concerts after the Bob Marley B-Day bash which ends  February 9th(?). I'm waiting and hoping.

----------


## stacko66

I started following Bourbon Beach on Facebook since I had seen a few updates from the about concerts. Unfortunately, the last time I checked they were already showing dates for March, and not sure if they'll fill in some dates for mid-late Feb. We are there that same week 15-22 of Feb. From other posts it sounds like there is always music, but just not always advertised real well or is sorta last minute thrown together. I'm definitely curious to learn more about where the good shows will be while we're there.

----------


## Comforts of Home Nursing

Marcia Griffiths at Ja Tamboo Feb 14th...

----------


## Craig123

> Marcia Griffiths at Ja Tamboo Feb 14th...



Awesome ...I'll be there......"beer and a girl"

----------


## Heisenburg

I guess were going to see Marcia Griffiths.."i feel like jumping" "truly".Heres a video of the last concert i was at.2014 Welcome to Jamrock Cruise,Damian,Stephen,Julian Marley,Tarrus Riley,Shaggy,Morgan Heritage,Jah Cure,Bounty Killa,Etana,Baby Cham,Busy Signal,Jean Paul,Chris Ellis,Wayne Marshall,Black Am I,Joe Mersa Marley.

----------


## Kahuna3

Heisenburg, eh?  Thought you died?

----------


## stacko66

> Heisenburg, eh?  Thought you died?


ye of little faith... ;-)

http://empirenews.net/amc-announces-...is-plot-twist/

----------


## Heisenburg

Nope i am still alive ,just been taking it easy driving around the desert in the motorhome.

----------


## Reggae Roy

Nice video. I even saw myself in it!

----------


## Heisenburg

Hey Roy are you going on the 2015 Jamrock Cruise?

----------


## txraider

> Marcia Griffiths at Ja Tamboo Feb 14th...


nice!  She is great!   Haven't seen a show at JT...

----------


## Heisenburg

Any updates since the original post?

----------


## Reggae Roy

> Hey Roy are you going on the 2015 Jamrock Cruise?


Absolutely! We are booked for cruise number 2. I have two cabins this cruise. Going to bring the kids along this time.

----------


## Heisenburg

Me two ,boat 2 also.Bring it on.

----------


## jojo p

Tarrus Riley at Roots Bamboo....Wednesday, Feb 18th

----------


## Heisenburg

Saw that this morning.I guess if the bars are not a sponsor of this board the concerts remain a secret i guess.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Heisenburg, you dont happen to live in SF do you?

----------


## stacko66

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...Feb-10-amp-17)

Just saw this today as well...

----------


## Heisenburg

Nope, Albuquerque N.M. & Canada.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Oh, I had a buddy who was on that cruise with you and he lurks here.  Thought it may be you.

----------


## Heisenburg

Richie Spice Feb 28 Bourbon Beach $1200JA

----------


## Heisenburg

Chronix March 11 & 12,Rockhouse.

----------

